# Boer buck conformation



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m not sure if these pics are good enough I don’t have anybody to hold them lol. Both of these bucks are 100% registered idk if that matters 😂 anyways first up is Stone he is two years old and my main sire! I’m absolutely in love with this guy especially since he was a homebred buck lol. He’s such a goofball and a sweetheart! I know a little about goat conformation in general but am new to the whole trying to breed for show / breeding quality. Please give your opinions good and bad!























Next up is Fergus he is a year old! Please give opinions good and bad and who is the better buck! Also thought I would mention he is going through a gangly teenager phase 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Anybody? 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boys! I'm not good at judging conformation.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Thanks 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Handsome boys! Sorry, I'm not good with judging meat goats - I'm a dairy girl. Hopefully these members below will have some advice/opinions for you. 😊

@toth boer goats @CountyLineAcres @Moers kiko boars


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They are nice looking bucks but I don’t know anything about meat goats sorry


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Both are nice looking boys. With meat goats you want width in shoulders and flanks. Level back. Heavy brisket, wide bone in legs. Nice long backs for quality steaks. So when they stand,their is width between their legs. They look squared off. Dairy goats are triangles, meat goats are rectangles. 
Actually you can have ABGA goat requirements, or commercial meat requirements. Depends on what you are shooting for
.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Handsome boys! Sorry, I'm not good with judging meat goats - I'm a dairy girl. Hopefully these members below will have some advice/opinions for you. 😊
> 
> @toth boer goats @CountyLineAcres @Moers kiko boars


Thank you either way! 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> They are nice looking bucks but I don’t know anything about meat goats sorry


Thanks either way! 😊


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Both are nice looking boys. With meat goats you want width in shoulders and flanks. Level back. Heavy brisket, wide bone in legs. Nice long backs for quality steaks. So when they stand,their is width between their legs. They look squared off. Dairy goats are triangles, meat goats are rectangles.
> Actually you can have ABGA goat requirements, or commercial meat requirements. Depends on what you are shooting for
> .


Thank you! They are both 100% registered Boer. My main goals with my herd is to raise show quality goats that are also easy to care for healthy, fast growing and good temperament. So more of the ABGA conformation 🤷🏻‍♀️ So what are the pros and cons for my bucks?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I would go to the ABGA website, and pull up the guidelines for show bucks. They have pictures, and you can see what your buck has,or not. 
A show buck, is a buck compared to other bucks. A judge picks from those, the one he/she feels looks like the ABGA guidelines.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For showing, both bucks have faults.

Both do not have a straight top lineand have too much tail drop.

Both need more width.

First buck has weak pasterns.
He does have a nice buck head.

First buck has better bulk/muscle than the 2nd buck.

1st buck is better however, has big faults.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> For showing, both bucks have faults.
> 
> Both do not have a straight top lineand have too much tail drop.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I’m not quite ready to start showing yet. These are my first registered bucks so I wasn’t expecting them to be show correct Lol. I’m hoping to buy a new buck or maybe two here soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍🤗


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Me looking at this thinking I need to not be afraid to share my knowledge…. And then seeing I know nothing about meat goats


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Me looking at this thinking I need to not be afraid to share my knowledge…. And then seeing I know nothing about meat goats


That was me my first time seeing this thread!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think they are nice bucks, but for showing it may very well depend on what kind of shows, they might do okay and throw okay kids depending on the does for county fair shows. ABGA will be tougher depending on the quality in your area. I do agree with what has been said on their faults. But again, they have good qualities and are nice bucks from the photos.
I highly recommend if you use Facebook, join some of the Boer goat groups, look at what is being shown and winning to give you an idea of what you want to try to aim for.
Look at your does and see what they are lacking and what might improve them.
Go to local shows and see what's showing and placing, take pictures and talk to people if you are able to, find out genetics, etc.
My kids have shown over the years, and we always try to improve our herd each year with a new buck. We bought one this year that hasn't shown well, he has an amazing pedigree and will be a much better yearling (tall and long, needs to fill out), but I am hopeful his pedigree will come through in his kids. Our last bucks looked the part and their kids were quality kids. But one thing we lacked is height and a few could use length as well as a straighter/better topline. Also a stronger pedigree helps. So we'll see what happens!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Thank you that was extremely helpful!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

This is the older bucks paper

This is the younger bucks papers


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

How are the genetics on both and who has the better genetics?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not familiar with their genetics, a few names and breeders stick out. Looks like a lot of old style genetics which isn't a bad thing at all


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Ok, thank you! I think I like the older style genetics.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Old style definitely comes to mind with these guys! There is a lot that I like about the old style. I think the one thing I hate about the new “it” goats is the lack of legs and these boys have the legs! I know we are technically not eating legs and they are bred for meat but I remember when Boers were new and we got a buck. That thing was a small horse lol 
Anyways I suck at picking them apart. Lack of width is jumping out at me. Your younger one is a year, he still has time to pack on muscling so to me it’s hard to pick which is better. I say the older just because he is more massive but he’s also older.
But I want to say you are doing exactly what I did and do! And it’s hard when your trying to breed for more then just conformation. To me health and goats that can thrive on any management is the most Important to me. It’s a long road, I still have t reached the end but IMO your headed in the right direction


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I know everyone says this but the pics don’t do them justice 😂 I think I’m going to keep both boys and buy another buck with the things they don’t have and try working on my does for awhile. I just purchased a yearling doe from the dots and diamonds sale I will have to get pics of her to see what you think, I feel like she is a improvement on what I have so hopefully I will get a nice doe kid from her next year. I’m planning on looking for some does at the end of summer or fall, there are very few ABGA breeders anywhere near me. I’m so excited you like them! I know what you are saying about the mini horse size lol Stone is 240 and Fergus is I think around 140. I haven’t had any kids from Fergus but Stones kids are gigantic, I have for kids out of him a yearling doe that is 130 and three five month olds two doe kids who are almost 70 if not over by now and a weather who is 74!








Here is the weather a couple months ago


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Congrats on the new doe hope she dose well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The older buck has ennoblements in his pedigree, so he has the better genetics with a track record.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> Congrats on the new doe hope she dose well


Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no pictures can definitely make a animal look different! Sometimes better then they are and sometimes worse! That’s why when buying I want a video lol I have gone to look at animals for sale that look wonderful in the picture and have gotten there and been like ummmm are you sure that’s the same animal? Lol And with my own animals I have to take a million pictures to get one that they don’t look stupid because they are in the middle of a step or their hair is up at another goat and so on. 
I think that is a very nice doe you have there!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Do you think it might help if I got actual set up pics of them? I might have someone help me tomorrow and get set up pics of everyone I haven’t done that in awhile. That’s my buck kid he will eventually be a weather when he is old enough to get fixed 😂🙃. I have ten goats total, four that are purebred registered, four that are 50% registered, one Nubian and my weather who is 50% Boer and 50% who knows what 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Setting up may help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Setting up can help, good video is even better. I agree with Jessica 100% about photos. Especially photos for sales, they can be very deceiving. We've seen many that we liked their photo, got to the sale and said nope. Then there are some the photos didn't do justice and the animal was nicer. Some are top quality no matter what. We have expensive taste apparently though because many that we go to the sales to try and get for my daughter always went for more than we could or were willing to pay lol

Also, something to think about when trying to get pictures to represent your buck - sometimes clipping their hair helps tremendously! Like the crazy hairs along their topline and tail. Long/crazy hair on their topline can be deceiving and make them look like they are not level. Trimming hair on topline and if they have long hair on the bottom of their belly can help. I wouldn't go through all of that just for a discussion here, but if you are wanting to advertise your boys I definitely would.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I might give them a haircut anyways they are hot with the weather we’ve been having plus I need to practice clipping, I’m not sure if my clippers work I’ll have to check if not I’ll just get set up pics 😊 thank y’all for being so helpful!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes definitely good practice! When we get bored (which isn’t very often lol) we clip just to practice. If I let the kids do it 100% though it usually makes the goat look worse then it did hairy lol. But that’s fine if grows back


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

A lady who shows Boers taught me how to clip she hasn’t taught me to clip bucks yet but she let me clip a couple of her does that went in the dots and diamonds sale earlier this year!!! I ended up buying one of them because I fell in love with the doe ( my new doe I was talking about ) You might know her, her farm name is Parrish Farms?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

What are a good starter pair of clippers I’ve just been using a pair of dog clippers because I don’t show


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am a Andies fan. They will last you FOREVER! I wanted cordless but Andies was so expensive so I tried these 






900cl Cordless Clipper Package


Battery operated cordless clipping machine for livestock and pets. Perfect for grooming all hair types including dogs, sheep, cattle and horses.




www.premier1supplies.com




I have a new love lol they take the same blades as Andies. I just get #10 blade and then guards. I’m not sure if you want to go that high in cost but if you can I totally recommend andies or the cordless ones


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I will look into it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know Gale and John, I met them a while back at the KY Summer Showdown shows, very nice and knowledgeable with good stock! Which doe did you buy from them I know they had a few really good ones in that sale. 

I agree about Andis clippers, we are a fan as well. We also have a pair of Wahl KM2 or something like that I'd have to look and both those and the Andis have held up well over the years. I think I bought the Wahl in 2014 and Andis in 2015 and we use them a lot. We use the #10 blade that comes with them and buy comb attachments and a blending blade.
Check Youtube for videos on clipping there are some good ones on there for does that kind of roll over to bucks and I think Clear Creek Farm has one for clipping bucks.
I can clip okay, my daughter still needs to learn, it was one of our goals this summer for her to learn how to clip on her own. Seems like we set our mind to it and then have to get it done last minute and I end up rushing to clip while she is bathing & drying. 
The only thing I am not good at is shaping the butt, especially rear view. I am so afraid of screwing them up! lol!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m a Firecracker is her name  She hires me a lot to help with lead breaking, washing, blow drying, clipping and vaccines/ meds! I was helping with the does she had in that sale and I absolutely loved Fire and so I made a last minute decision and bought her  ( I clipped Fire ). Fire has the same sire as my younger buck who I also bought from Gale and my older bucks sire is from Gale too. I’m hoping she will have another doe available soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww she is very pretty I can see why you liked her and wanted to get her! I am friends with Gale on FB, but have only met them a few times that I know of - at shows. I saw them last summer at the Ky Summer showdown as I was on the show committee and took pictures of everyone (my daughter showed an army of young goats lol). 
We've slowly been buying some new genetics, we've basically raised the same female family for years and brought in another female family, but only have 1 of those left. My daughter is really into showing and works so hard, we're trying to get her better show goats, but as you know they are $$$. Her new doe is nice and has a good pedigree - her flushmate sisters and a brother have been doing very well in ABGA shows. We haven't done any ABGA shows except that Bluegrass show since 2 shows in our area didn't happen this summer  Friends convinced us to try one out of state next month. The only issue with her new doe is her bite may get her DQ'd. I think if she holds her just right it will be fine, you can see her bite is technically good, but one side the teeth flare out, her teeth are still soft as she wasn't on any pasture at all when we got her. So fingers crossed. I am sure when her yearling teeth come in she'll be fine.
We bought a buck from 2 M this year, he's been very green conditioned, and not the type you can drench and super picky about what he eats - brat! We had him on Purple Vision Excalibur, then switched to Buckaroo, but he does better with Burkmann and a local custom sweet show mix mixed in (gained 20lbs in July!). He's very well bred, so fingers crossed for nice babies next year. My daughter wants to keep him but we'll see, I think he is going to be too tough for us to handle. She's excited about the JABGA/ABGA nationals being in Louisville and wants to go.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s so cool! I hope she doesn’t get DQ’d so your daughter can show! Yes, show quality is very expensive I just got my first real job so I’m hoping I can start improving my herd faster! I would love to see a pic of your 2M buck 😍. That’s one of my major goals is to go to a ABGA show!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Also thank you 😊


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You're welcome! I need to get some better pictures of him, he is slowly taking shape but needs to fill out and get more butt on him. He gained 20lbs this month so he looks a little better than the last video I took. We'll pull him out Monday if it's not raining and I'll have to remember to try and get pics or an updated video. I believe his sire has the points now to be ennobled - he's by 2 M Trouble. He is the first kid registered from his dam and she is a Jim Beam daughter. He's got a lot of their genetics in his pedigree, so I'm hoping that will come through and help put some nice kids on the ground. 
You should go to some shows, even if it's to watch and meet people! Are you in southern KY? near TN? The TN state fair is coming up in a few weeks and they have 3 ABGA shows. There is another one the last weekend in August in western KY as well as a sale. 
Next year I have a friend that is wanting to host one in Frankfort, KY, so I am hoping she is still on board with that idea and we can pull it off.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s good about him shaping up I hope he turns out great! I’ve heard of his sire but haven’t seen a pic of him tho, I’ve never heard of Jim Beams. What’s his heard name? South central, I’m really close to TN. I probably will start going soon! I didn’t even know about the one in TN! A ABGA show or just for REG Boers? If just a show for REG let me know and maybe I would have something show able by then or at least I could help out 😊


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is 2M Trouble









and 2M Jim Beam









I don't have any really good pictures of my daughters buck, but here is one last week after he got a bath so no fluffy hair (not that he has any to fluff lol). He just turned 8 months old and is just over 160lbs. 









The TN state fair will be 3 ABGA shows. Here is a link to their website:
Boer Goat Show (wilsoncountyfair.net) 

It could be a great experience to come watch/learn, or if you decided to show there will be about 3-4 KY families there and we'd be more than happy to help you with whatever you might need and can hang out with us too!  We usually have a great time when we all get together. The only requirement other than registration papers is Health Papers. You have to have a vet health paper and vet has to state they are going to the TN state fair (have to have address on the paper). We've never done out of state papers before, so this is a new one for us. Usually, if you get a health paper from the vet it's good for about 3 months in your state - that usually covers us for the summer show season. I hope that makes sense?

I saw that the Parrish's have some goats headed out for the Midwest sale in a couple of weeks! Do you know the folks from Boerderline farm in Campbellsville that they are very close friends with?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Wow those are some very good looking bucks 😍. I might at least come to watch I don’t know if I could get firecracker In show condition by then. That’s so sweet thanks! Do you think I could show her? Yup I understand about the health papers. I’m thinking about purchasing a doe or buck from that sale! I met them when I went to help Gale with flushing some does and recipes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have current photos of your doe? A buddy that can go with her to a show? 
That is awesome that you met them, they are awesome people! I love their yearling buck and may talk to them about trying to flush to him or breed a doe to him. I'm hoping they will be able to make it to the TN show.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’ll get some later I’ll have my mom help take pics of her. She is a really nice doe ( I think lol ) Gale said if she would put on a little weight she would be good to show. Yes, I could take the other yearling I have with her. That would be good if they could, I’m going to ask Gale if she’s going.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

these are not good conformation pics but these are from before I bought her.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I just now realized I can’t show her yet I haven’t transferred her papers 🤦🏻‍♀️I would still like your opinion on her lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks great! It's hard to tell what her rear end looks like but she does look like she might need more conditioning for being competitive in a big show. Have you worked with her on a show collar at all? Setting her up? Checked her bite and teats to ensure she is show correct? I'm sure her tail pigment is fine, most red goats tend to be show correct.
I wish we had this discussion earlier in the summer, I would have recommended going to area county fairs with breeding shows to watch or show and get some experience. If you have any questions and I can help definitely let me know. Definitely let me know if you come to the show, even if it's to watch. I know another family who is really good about helping people get into it as well and her daughter is a young adult, but trying to get into it as a big breeder.

Oh yeah, I understand about transferring! We have a 3mo doe we need to get registered tomorrow so we can get papers back before the show. Technically, she is just going because we have no one we can leave her with - we are taking the other 2 young does. So we'll probably just enter her in 1 show, maybe 2. The issue is she is in the 3-6 month class and we have another doe who is 5 months old who will be in that class. I guess I can get in the ring to show her, unless I find someone who wants to show her for us.
We also have 2 yearlings going that will be in the same class, but no matter which 2 yearlings we would have chosen they would all be in the same class and the one stresses so badly she has to have a buddy.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

She is a absolute booger to catch but she leads good she could use a little more work with setting up. Her bite is good ( last I checked ) and teats and pigmentation are also good! I have shown dairy in my local 4-H but it wasn’t anything serious at all, I also showed a breeding lamb one year so I have a small amount of experience but not much lol. Thank you for offering to help I might take you up on that 😝. I hope I do get to come watch! Hope you do well with all your does showing!


----------

